# Disassembling a Logan 200 for transport



## MontanaLon (Apr 21, 2019)

I will be going to look at a Logan 200 this week. I believe it is a decent deal at the asking price if the condition is good. But in order to transport it I will have to disassemble it a bit to get it into the SUV. It is the floor model with legs, so those will have to come off. Removing the headstock seems pretty straight forward, couple of bolts to take off. 

The only part that I am unsure of disassembly is the countershaft assembly. Is it really only held to the headstock with 2 pins? Well and of course the flat belt? I am actually hoping it is a laced belt so I can just unlace it to separate completely from the headstock and then re-lace it when I reassemble later. Would be easier to do that rather than have to cut and replace a continuous loop belt. But then again, I will probably be breaking it down before I ever use it. 

So am I missing anything?


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 21, 2019)

Mr Pete has a video on disassembling a Logan lathe, not sure the model, but should be pretty close to what you are doing. His has a quick change gear box so might have an extra step, if yours doesn't.







also reassembly


----------



## tmenyc (Apr 21, 2019)

My Logan 820 fit into my CRV as motor unit, and gears, headstock, gear shroud, apron, tailstock, ways, pan, and legs. All the tooling and three guys put us a bit overweight for the drive but it all fit.


----------



## HarryJM (Apr 21, 2019)

I disassembled and loaded my Logan 820 in the back of my wife's 2017 CRV. In order to not mess up the interior I place an old shower curtain down to lay the various pieces on. I also used some some old blankets and outdoor chair cushions to place between the various pieces of the lathe and I did not want them banging against each other on the ride home. Also take along some containers for the various nut/bolts, etc. I also have a Logan 200 and it has 2 bolted on mounting brackets for the counter shaft assembly.


----------



## MontanaLon (Apr 21, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> Mr Pete has a video on disassembling a Logan lathe, not sure the model, but should be pretty close to what you are doing. His has a quick change gear box so might have an extra step, if yours doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> also reassembly


I have seen both of those and it is the wrong model and very different than the 200 as far as the countershaft attachment. I am pretty sure I have it figured out, just trying to be sure.


----------

